# Kerastase



## cinderella (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone try Kerastase products? I want to try something new and I'm wonder what. Thanks


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 5, 2008)

i have used kerastase before.

the shampoo conditioner and treatment in the green bottles

along with the curl activator in the orangy yellow bottle.

I really loved the green stuff it worked wonders on reparing horribly damaged hair. as for the curl activator it just made my hair frizzy but that could be cause it was my moms and i just used it when i had nothing else to use


----------



## CorteoGirl (Jan 5, 2008)

I use Kerastase nutritive oleo-relax anti frizz oil every other day. It gives me shine and calms down frizz. It was a bit expensive but it lasts forever.


----------



## katana (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to try it. My sisters both swear by it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 5, 2008)

i have the serum ad the shampoo in the dermo-calm collection (blue bottles). they're great, i just wished they were cheaper. their sun products have good reviews, but i never tried them.


----------



## mrkitty (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes - they are fantastic. However - they are very specific for hair needs. So, I suggest speaking to a salon to get them to check out what your hair needs and any treatment issues it may require. You will find that a lot of blondes use the Bain Satin (orange) range, chemically damaged hair uses the green range, sun damage (red) and curly hair uses the amber elasto curl range. There are other product ranges but these are the most popular. Hope this helps!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 5, 2008)

good point !! they're expensive enough you need to be sure they're the right products for you.


----------



## cinderella (Jan 5, 2008)

My hair is normal but sensitive scalp, I just want more shine and something that won't irritate my scalp.


----------



## Lonelle (Jan 9, 2008)

I used the oleo relax line....it's great for the straightening process of curly hair but I get the feeling that it really dulls my blonde. Any other thoughts on that??


----------



## Leony (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the thread! I'm also curious with Keratase products.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 10, 2008)

KERASTASE!! I WILL NEVER USE ANOTHER SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER AGAIN!!(unless, of course, if my hair drastically changes at some point.)

I have naturally wavy, thick, coarse hair and I also bleach it blonde regularly, which of course makes it even drier. I used to have dandruff too, but since I've been using the oleo relax shampoo and conditioner it's soft, frizz-free and no itchy, flaky scalp!









My mom and my friend and I all go in on the salon size bottles on eBay and on Strawberry.net so it's more cost effective. You REALLY don't need to use more than about a nickel to quarter sized dallop. I didn't realize it until the first time I was getting close to running out and was trying to use it sparingly, when to my AMAZEMENT, the shampoo still lathered up well and when I rinsed the conditioner out, my hair was as soft and silky feeling as when I'd used more!!!

I straighten my hair about 70% of the time and the products I use now make a huge, huge difference!! It used to look like straw and feel really dry when I straightened it, but since I started using Kerastase, a leave in conditioner (called 7-seconds, by Unite Eurotherapy) and Beyond Shine (by Aquage) it is soft and shiny, whether straight or curly!!

So, to sum it up, I would suggest you try a couple of the hair type specific lines in Kerastase. If you buy it at a salon, I believe they can look at your hair and tell you which one they'd recommend without necessarily making an appointment (they do here at the Gene Juarez salons) and try it for a week or so, but if you are not impressed take it back and exchange it for a different one. Once you've decided which you like best, buy them in the pro size bottles to get more bang for your buck. That's what I did and since I have naturally wavy hair, they suggested I try the curl line, but with that one didn't see what all the rave was about, so I exchanged it for the oleo relax product. That made all the difference in the world! The curl line just wasn't as moisturizing as the oleo relax.

Oh, one last comment, my sis has really straight, kind oily, thick hair with scalp issues and tried the oleo relax when she stayed at my mom's recently. She said it worked better for her scalp than most of the specialized sensitive scalp lines!

In the Gene Juarez salons and online you can buy a travel set too. Because of what orangeeyecrayon said about the green bottled ones, I'm going to see if I can find it in the travel size to try it too. A little more shine never hurts!!





Good luck! I am sure you'll find one that works for you!

Keep us posted on what you try and how it goes, would you? I'm curious to hear someone new's perspective.

Oh ya! LONELLE, I didn't notice my hair being less shiny with the oleo relax line. However, my hair has been chemically processed for many, many years, so I am used to having to use a shiner. I was not impressed with the Kerastase shine serum though; it may just be because the one I've been using (noted above), since before I started using Kerastase, works so well for me.




HOLY CRAP that is long!! I, I, ... um





sorry (sheepish)...


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

Many of Kerastase products have a twin within the L'Oreal's Serie Expert range (some have not)... for a lower price ! Take a look over the ingredient listing to verify ;-)


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Equave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Many of Kerastase products have a twin within the L'Oreal's Serie Expert range (some have not)... for a lower price ! Take a look over the ingredient listing to verify ;-) I was just thinking the same thing, someone from work told me about it! I've never tried Kerastase but I think the price difference is quite drastic for essentially the same product.


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

It's sure ! An example : Serie Expert Absolute Repair shampoo is the twin of Kerastase Reflection Bain Miroir #2, Serie Expert Lumino Contrast Masque is the twin of Kerastase Masquintense for Coarse hair, Serie Expert Lumino Contrast Shampoo is the twin of Kerastase Oleo Relax Shampoo... there are many other examples !! Sometimes there's a little change in the ingredient list (but it concerns ingredients that are a the very end of the list), sometimes only the smell and the color change... what you really pay for is above all the name (and great formulas too of course) ;-)


----------

